# A Samson Homage? - Olipai



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

With apologies to those who are now fed up to the back teeth with Chinese watches!

Searching for samsons recently found this:-



















Signed Olipai, it looks fairly similar to one of the Samson models, I think steve (langtoftlad) had one and sold it.

I'd be interested to compare notes with any owners of similar Samsons.

It's 40mm across w/o crown

The crown is different from the Samson, and it has an extra 24hr hand over the day/ night display

Don't know about the movement as the case back is press fitted (correct term?) and i can't open it

Looks really lovely on a black leather strap, I'm really pleased with the looks.

The screws on the lugs are fake, normal springbars used.

It is however very noisy. maybe I'm obsessed with this but my Alpha is noisy and my Samson though less so is noisy by comparison with, say seikos.

This is the noisiest yet.

Call me old fashioned but i can't help thinking that a noisy rotor / bearing is more likely to fail than a quiet one.

There again I'm a scientist, not an engineer.

Ian


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

A handsome watch









Looks like it might be the same case as my Samson.

The rotor doesn't seem particularly noisy on this one

- it's about the same as a Seiko 5









The back's attached by six (real) slotted screws.

Here's a pic - spot the differences


















Cheers


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Rotor noise can vary because of the density of case the movement is in and also the thickness of the crystal and case back will contribute to its audible impact.

Is the rotor making "whizzing" noises or "clanking" noises?

A clanking noise will indicate that the rotor is contacting other parts of the watch (case or movement) and could be out of alignment due to a faulty bearing.

Whizzing noises are normal even if loud, the rest of the watch will influence how loud a properly running rotor sounds.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I have just had quick search on our fave auction site for Olipai. Jeez! surprised at the buy it now prices for some of the range.







At $29 p&p is a bit steep as well imo.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

It's still going!

Dapper: Overall I think I would prefer the Samson, track record of nothing else, also screw back, already scratched the back on this one trying to prise it off to get movement pics, given up for the moment. On the other hand, nothing ventured....

Stan: The noise is not clanking but hardly whizzing either, more of a subdued jangling really! Maybe it's the size / case material as you suggest and a bit of resonance.

Thunderbolt: Postage was $6.99 on this one.

Ian


----------



## calypso (Jan 29, 2008)

In case you were still wondering what it looked like inside ..........

No wonder it resonates!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Blimey you could fit snow white and the severn dwarves in there









BTW Welcome to the forum and thanks for posting your pic


----------



## calypso (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Phil. Nice to be here.

Here's the real thing, by the way.

A bit pricier though!!!









http://www.agencems.com/VACHERON-CONSTANTI...19993,c281.html


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

calypso said:


> In case you were still wondering what it looked like inside ..........
> 
> No wonder it resonates!


Well at least the strap is genuine


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Reminds me of those poor quality Montres Allison.


----------

